# CleanDetail - 1994 Clio Williams Correction & Wetsand.



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Minor Correction & Wetsand.  
*

Here we have a 1994 Clio Williams (2). With some real history and very very low mileage (below 40K) this little beauty has a large past. From been a demo car for a large audio company to been in storage for several years. Now the storage has really done its tole on the paint work.

First job was the removal of the window tints as the customer wanted it to look as authentic as it originally did when she rolled of the factory.

So car inside and windows inspected.



















Rear side windows were removed and rear window was left in as i could comfortably remove the film safely.

Glue from side windows.










With some window polish.










To remove the tints i used a Steamer and Autosmart Tardis.

Before:










After:



















Once happy with the windows. It was rolled outside for the wash, de-tar, Fall out removal and then clay.










When i said the storage has taken its tole on the paint, Here is some shots before it was washed.





































So, first job was the wheels, Using my last bit of Bilberry wheel cleaner.










Making sure the inside of the alloy and Tyre were also cleaned. This ensures the tyre dressings applied before hand are removed so the next tyre dressing gets the best surface to bond to.

Pre-rinse then foam with Autobrite Foam.










Working in the foam with G101 in areas of interest.










Rinsed, 2bm wash, de-tar then Iron x.

Once dried with plush Microfibre Towels it was time to clay inside.










Today i was using the new CleanMitts Clay Bar (fine) 200g. Happy to say it was a bargain and does the same job as brands £10+.

Once clayed. Here is what i had to face. The paint....
































































So test patch ready, Scholl Ready i wanted to make sure i was happy before i commenced on the rest of the paint.










and after:










Not bad for an enhancement. But, always wanting that little more, Test patch was set up for a wet sand...










Set up above is to see what sort of levels i would be removing. In reality most of the paint may read a little different but i just wanted to see what the pad and compound combo was doing after the sanding.

After 2000 & 3000 grit.










and a few passes with Scholl S3 Gold.










Well, after seeing that i just had to sand the rest of the roof! Creating more of a job for my self but it was worth it to see the end result. And of course the customers face.

Roof 50/50










Now onto the other parts of the car. Here is the door.

before:










After:










50/50:










Bonnet before:










And After:










Once happy, EX sealant from Poorboys was applied followed by a layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock.

Plastics using good old Black WOW.










50/50 although not perfect.










With windows polished, plastics & rubbers dressed here is the end result just 9 hours later :thumb:




























Roof in direct sun.





































I'm giving no illusions as its not perfect (apart from the roof of course) but its transformation made the customer over the moon given its condition before i started.

Please comment it you read :thumb:

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work Nick looks amazing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:argie: that last picture!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Got to love the old school motors.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent turnaround!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I have to say that looks pretty amazing for 9 hours work. You must have been flat to the mat. Excellent job mate!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im impressed with that, great work, i have a soft spot for the Williams was the car i always wanted to own but could never afford to insure


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

As always lOve your write ups.
On your post you said your last bit of bilberry.
What are you going to use after this ?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Fantastic :thumb:

I bought a Williams 2 brand new back in '95, absolutely loved that car....

Great work, so nice to see one is lovely, original condition :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work Nick, looks brilliant! Huge improvement, that last pic is stunning, really shows the flake!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats nice great work, chap a few doors down had one many moons ago always liked to have a look at it when passing.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice mate, 9 hours total? :doublesho


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, that's some impressive work! Nice wee car too. Well done


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great turn around there mate


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice litlle car, very good work


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great turn around, a car that I have always wanted to own(one day)


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments Guys. Was a long day non stop bar the 30mins it took to get a chicken from Morrisons and eat it haha.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> Thanks for all the comments Guys. Was a long day non stop bar the 30mins it took to get a chicken from Morrisons and eat it haha.


Hope it wasn't alive:lol: Fabulous results and in 9 hrs:doublesho:doublesho thanks for sharing


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you just wet sand the roof or the whole car? 

Watching you work must be like a time lapse video if you did the whole car in 9 hours. 

Great work.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Hard'on from that


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing.. I should really get my finger out and get my Williams finished. Great work. These car's are still epic


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

alex163 said:


> Did you just wet sand the roof or the whole car?
> 
> Watching you work must be like a time lapse video if you did the whole car in 9 hours.
> 
> Great work.


Just the roof wet sanded as it was the worst part of the car. The rest was just machined.

ATB
Nick


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good work there. was that bird poo etching on the roof or just a very bad reflection of the light? my mums 206 is littered with bird poo etching and wondered about wet sanding it. although these areas have really bad paint with tiny cracks (resembling the appearance of dry mud).


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

lovely work, amazing outcome. thanks for sharing


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

god thats stunning


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow nice car great work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Love these Williams clio's! nice work.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again chaps!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car that.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice transformation and great car. I owned the standard 16v one back in the day and always wanted a Williams but could never afford one! :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What an amazing car!! And turnaround!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Nick :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the great comments!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

The paint before was awful, youve done a great job restoring it. Looks so much better.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

To me this is the best kind of thread. 

Bringing a bit of a minger a little care and hard work making it nice again. 

Well done cheif


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job on a stunning car, it deserves it :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind comments


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking very sharp dude


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is an immense turnaround Nick!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> :argie: that last picture!!


nuff said.
great work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn it if thats not a fantastic turn around.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

i think that took a little longer then 9 hours unless multiple people were working on it


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing improvement. What a car. Still love the Gold coloured wheels.. Just looks so good.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> i think that took a little longer then 9 hours unless multiple people were working on it


Ha! if i had more people working with me i'd have been happy.

But, i can confirm it was all done in 9 hours, my only me.

Customer can also confirm this :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work on a modern classic.

Big respect for maintaining the original look and the fact that the owner does not want this example messed with.

Top stuff.


----------



## Wobba (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, really nice job. I have a Williams too


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work especially in the time scale.


----------



## BStard (May 9, 2009)

Great


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

stunning


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

blast from the past!

looks great considering its a 19 year old car


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Brings back memories, had an original one from new, think its number was 97, great car


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

Christ! looks brill dude


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work! paint certainly had hazed up during storage!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work, stunning wee car!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats an amazing turnaround. The finish looks flawless, such a difference from the before pics.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks Stunning, Fine job done! :doublesho


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic work, keeping a classic car in tip-top shape, well done. :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome job on a great car.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------

